# Expensive Rods .. How Much Better ??



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

being clumsy, i bust a lot of rods so ive never spent more than the low 100's for one.
i see in the thread on ultralite tackle some very expensive rods mentioned.

my question is this does a gloomis or a top of the range daiwa really catch a lot more fish?

interested to hear from those who have gone the $100 upgrade to $400 . was it worth it and by how much do you reckon your catch has improved.

cheers pete


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

YES!

Some people will tell you no, but these people tend to be the ones who either haven't spent the money on them, or don't use the techniques that certain styles of fishing require.

Say, if you are fishing light tackle with soft plastics, then you will definately notice that you will do better with a more expensive and higher quality rod.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I think that high quality tackle probably makes the fishing experience a lot more pleasant, but I'd be sceptical about how much it actually increases the catch rate ....


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i don't know about $400 rods but i have recently upgraded to daiwas (tierra & team advantage) and they are more responsive, lighter, cast further and handle fish better then my cheap outfits.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Davey G said:


> I think that high quality tackle probably makes the fishing experience a lot more pleasant, but I'd be sceptical about how much it actually increases the catch rate ....


thats always been my gut feeling but i am certainly not sure one way or the other


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Davey G said:


> I think that high quality tackle probably makes the fishing experience a lot more pleasant, but I'd be sceptical about how much it actually increases the catch rate ....


Very well put Dave I have to agree............the angler has a lot to do with outcome


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

No they dont catch more fish, they do tend to get more USE though!

Most people who are used to buying off the shelf or budget rods expect to be getting something with "all the bells and whistles" when they move up to custom rods, and if that's what they expect they will be sadly disappointed, because that's missing the whole point of what a custom rod really is!

When you buy a custom rod, it's all about getting something which is lightweight, well balanced and well built with quality components. The rod maker will do everything to keep the weight down, so you wont get hook holders, fancy binding and all the paraphanalia which makes the rods in the shop look schmick!

You get the bare bones necessary! A drab looking blank with a few lightweight looking eyelets bound onto it, but it's built using all the very best components, on the blank of your choice, spined correctly, with the eyelets properly positioned, and you get to work with the rod builder, explaining exactly what you are looking for before he starts. You get to decide how fast or slow you want the action of theblank, what length you are looking for, what type of eyelets and reel seat and what characteristics you'd like in the finished product. You'll get to explain if you want something very "tippy" or something with a lot of grunt down where it counts. Whether you want something you can muscle fish out of structure with, or something you can finesse fish the flats with.

At the end of the day you aren't gonna have a rod with a picture of a fish cleverly bound onto it, you aint gonna have flashy gold and silver binding, you aint gonna have milti-coloured eyelets, you aint gonna have all the bits and pieces of trim which increase the weight of the rod, but you ARE gonna have a rod which feels like nothing you've ever felt before, and a rod which will be in your hand constantly.

You'll soon realise by comparison, how heavy and unwieldy your old rods were, and you'll now be casting further and more accurately for longer periods of time. You'll soon realise that silicone carbide guides cast much smoother than the old alconites, or that quality recoil guides bend back on the shaft then pop straight back into position, while still casting well and weighing nearly nothing.

At the end of the day is it worth the money you spend on it? I think that's one we each need to decide for ourselves! Some can justify it, others cant!



> i have recently upgraded to daiwas (tierra & team advantage) and they are more responsive, lighter, cast further and handle fish better then my cheap outfits.


I would have to agree! Daiwa are making some very nice "off the shelf rods" for those who want to spend a little more, but dont want to go the whole hog of a custom rod!


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Can someone fill me in on what the real difference is between graphite and glass?

Apart from $50?

Iain.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Glass the old hotness. Graphite the new hotness


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Grin they are better. I use to think like Davey, but since using better quality stuff I realise what a difference it can make. I recently purchased a Loomis (just a cheapy at $270) for catching Squire on plastics around Redcliffe. Mate I've had a lot of rods, I mean a lot, and this by far has been the best. The workmanship is pretty ordinary (cant believe how out of line the guides are) but the blank is brilliant (have closed it in the car door a couple of time without any affect). It flicks SP's really well, but most importantly it loads up really well when you hook a fish, enabling you to control the fish all the way, as well as allowing the line to run with the least amount of friction. Fishing for 3-5kg Squire in 6mtrs of water on relatively light gear you need to be totally in control. I've caught fish on cheaper out fits, but I usually lose a few to. I have it matched to a 2000 Certate, which is a brilliant reel, goes out with me nearly every trip gets wet (and dunked sometimes), but it still operates as well as the day I bought it (18mths ago). The thing is if you buy top shelf gear it usually lasts a long time and performs well in extreme situations, when lesser stuff will fail.......any way thats what I reckon. ;-)


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

grinner said:


> my question is this does a gloomis or a top of the range daiwa really catch a lot more fish?


They do help but they want catch the fish for you  
Most good quality rods/blanks will give a better feel and will be better balanced plus if you go fully custom made the feel is even better 



grinner said:


> interested to hear from those who have gone the $100 upgrade to $400 . was it worth it and by how much do you reckon your catch has improved.


Started off with a Daiwa Black Widow a 15 year old light spinning rod that got me my into flicking lures, from there moved to a (old model) Strudwick SicStik ($100) and to this day its a great rod. Have since got a new model Strudwick SicStik ($80) and have thrown it to the bin, give me the 15 year old Daiwa over that peice of $#@&* any day.
Then moved to a Nitro Ultrabream Finesse and love it the feel when you get a nibble is crisp and sharp  .
Since then got the GLoomis made up and the first strike on the SP was like being Zapped with electricity it was so sharp and crisp  
Also with a good rod maker doing the job the guide placement that is in tune with the curve of the blank makes pinpoint casting a dream  
Only catch you need to double one of those numbers and you get what my custom rig cost 

PS. Also all my light rods are two piece, hate the idea of Hungry car Doors :twisted: :lol:


----------



## MikeG (Jun 16, 2009)

Unfortunatly an expensive rod will not catch you more fish, but like the rest have said, they will increase your overall fishing experiance, since getting into SP's and small vibes I've found that cheap rods just don't cut the mustard, a correctly balanced rod with the right action will get you to the right spot time and time again and importanly you will feel/see the slightest knock, bite or suck on the other end.

But it's not just about the rod, it's no use going out and splashing your hard earned on a decent rod and throwing a $30 reel on it with cheap mono, it's all about balance, feel and making your chosen lure to act naturally, I often find myself out for 5 hours at a time looking for that elusive fish, with the right combo it just becomes an extention of yourself and likewise your less likely to become fatigued and miss that hook-up.

Mike


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

gibsoni said:


> Can someone fill me in on what the real difference is between graphite and glass?


Think of it as the difference between a wooden kayak and a rotomoulded plastic kayak.

They are completely different building materials, with completely different characteristics.

Graphite composite is much lighter than fibreglass, and provides a much faster action. Because of this it does a far better job of casting out very light lures (ie: where a glass rod would only cast your 1.5 gram lure out 5-10 metres, the action of a graphite rod is capable of casting that same lure out 20-30 metres).

Due to graphite being so light, you can cast lures repeatedly all day without your arm fatiguing the way it would after hours of casting a glass rod.

Graphite content is measured in "IM" internal modulus. The higher the number, the higher the graphite content (ie: IM6, IM7, IM8).

Of course, as with anything, as well as pro's there are also cons.

Graphite is incredibly strong but also incredibly brittle. You must treat graphite very carefully, and it cannot handle the banging around and hard knocks a fibreglass rod could take. Drop a graphite rod or bang it against a hard object and it can develop a stress fracture or hairline crack which you cannot even see. The next time you load up your rod, it explodes.

Graphite is also a good conductor of electricity, so dont go holding your graphite rod up in the air during a lightning storm, as it also makes a very good lightning rod!

I believe both graphite and fibreglass have their niches. For light lure casting and tournament fishing graphite is the only way to go. For hard wearing durability on a rod that's gonna get knocked around, fibreglass is the only way to go.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes they are much better would be my answer. I started with cheap and nasty and they worked but any fish of size (+10kg) and you sure knew about it. When I upscaled to graphite I couldnt believe the differece. The rod takes a lot of the strain instead of you. Far less strain allows you to be more in control of the fight to dictate terms. Sadly it hasnt improved my catch rate.

As for finesse fishing I found going from $50 to $300 rods did actually improve my catch rate. I put this down to my improved ability to land a plastic on a 1\40oz jighead on the mark more often than with the cheaper rods. One thing I learnt in the ABT is that your cast is critical. Land it on the spot and youre in with a good chance. A foot either side and you may as well have been a footy field away.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe it's as simple as this... if you do upgrade and don't notice the difference, it isn't (or wasn't) worth it. If you can't notice the diffrence you shouldnt bother buying expensive gear in future.

Buying a Ferrari won't help you if can't drive in the first place!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Pete if your ever in Camp Hill, drop into The Tackle Warehouse on Old Cleavland rd. They have a huge range of quality (premade) fishing rods so you could see for yourself the difference. G-Loomis is a good quality fishing rod to start with. The G-2 dropshot blanks start at about $250 and go up to $350, which isnt that expensive, when you consider the quality of the blank and the fact that they have a $150 replacement warranty if you do manage to break it. I also have a couple of T-curves and while they have slightly better runners and build quality, there is noticeable difference in the quality of the blank. One day I'll get into building my own (Gra is starting to win me over.  ), but there is just too many options and its hard to know whats best.........and I'm lazy and would rather just go fishing.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks very much for the replies there boys, very detailed.

supplementary for any of you that check back.

if you had 600 to spend on a rod and spin reel combination for mainly casting plastics and hardbodies in the mangroves for bream and whiting, what pair would you choose ?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

grinner said:


> thanks very much for the replies there boys, very detailed.
> 
> supplementary for any of you that check back.
> 
> if you had 600 to spend on a rod and spin reel combination for mainly casting plastics and hardbodies in the mangroves for bream and whiting, what pair would you choose ?


personally for that budget i would be looking at the nitro or daiwa rods and daiwa or shimano reels...but spend $600 to catch bream :? :?

now for barra that i would understand


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Well the Twin power reel you want is going to set you back $420 so you might need to up your budget?
But the TP will also handle snapper for you so it's 2 reels in one


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Alster99 said:


> Buying a Ferrari won't help you if can't drive in the first place!


I have to agree with that but, having said that, I definately noticed a difference in feel and catch rate when I changed from a rod that was sold to me as a soft plastics rod to a rod that was "definately" a soft plastics rod. I would like to shoot the guy that sold me the 1st rod. lol.

Most of the rods in my yak fishing arsnal (spelling?) are now Wilson Live Fibre rods and I use braid on all of those. The action is beautiful. They also claim that id I somehow manage to get it tangled in the mangroves (for example) and snap the rod that they will be replaced under warranty. They are supposed to be very strong. Each of these rods cost around the $250 mark.

At the top end of the scale, when I was into game fishing, 2 of my 6 short stroker game rods were Ian Miller customs costing $1000 each retail. These did not make any difference to catch rate, they were definately stronger and better built than the 4 "off the rack" rods I had and looked nicer but that's all. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Astro said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > thanks very much for the replies there boys, very detailed.
> ...


again astro, my gut feeling is the same, but i spend a lot of time out there so i'll give it a go.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Wahoo! Spending others money is way better than spending mine. 

This is what I reckon Pete.......but doesnt mean its right, just what I reckon. ;-)

Rod, G-loomis G-2 in 1-3kg, 6'6" long (7' is a little too long in tight areas) fast tapper (I think I would rather fast to very fast) one piece. cost about $270.
For off the rack rod I think the G-loomis is a good starting point if you can afford better than do so. Shimano's and Daiwa rods are mostly all show, you get good quality guides and they look very smart, but there blanks arent top notch.

Reels, only get Shimano or Daiwa, other brands are just not in the same caliber in the small reel range. At the very least a Shimano Stradic, will do the job and do it well (I like 1000 series others prefer 2000 reels, either will by OK). If you dont mind buying overseas you can usually get a Stradic delivered to your door for under $200. Best reel would be a Daiwa Ariety or one of the domestic Japenese reels of equal quality.

If you got a G-lomis and a Stradic you would have enough money left over for a spool of 2-3lb Crystal and 6lb, a good quality rod leash, some 4lb leader and maybe a couple of lures. 

Your better off getting a combo that suites the type of fishing you do aposed to buying an alrounder.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Of course you catch more fish !!!!!!

WIth a light and balanced outfit your more likely to want to cast much more and the experience is more enjoyable - so your time on the water increases as you enjoy it more - more casts more chances of fish.......

Oh yes and when you nail one and the bugger heads for the nearest snag you need confidence that the shock absorbing qualities of the rod (top end of the rod) will not result in a bust off, you then need to haul ass (bottom end of rod) to bring the bugger up when you use it as a lever....... the rods I use.... I have no fear of them breaking at this point of the battle and I just pump and wind as hard as I like....

Hey and if I do break one I pay one sixth of the original price to get a brand new one to replace the old one...... :lol: :lol:

I have confidence in the gear I use and thats a great feeling........ and I dont hanker for the latest and greatest..... I'm happy with what I have.....


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

grinner said:


> if you had 600 to spend on a rod and spin reel combination for mainly casting plastics and hardbodies in the mangroves for bream and whiting, what pair would you choose ?


Cant quite squeeze it to $600 but :twisted:  
Nitro Vipor 70 RRP $439.95 http://www.innovatorrods.com/nitro-vapor70.html
With a Daiwa Caldia KIX 2506 $249 http://www.rayannes.com.au/content/shop-product/288
Then load it up with Some Daiwa Sensor White PE braid http://www.rayannes.com.au/content/shop-product/69


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Dont confuse Vipor - with Vapor..... the link is the right one..... Vipor to heavy

http://www.innovatorrods.com/nitro-vapor70.html


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

buff said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > if you had 600 to spend on a rod and spin reel combination for mainly casting plastics and hardbodies in the mangroves for bream and whiting, what pair would you choose ?
> ...


Or maybe the Nitro Vapor 66 RRP $439.95 http://www.innovatorrods.com/nitro-vapor66.html The 70 is described as being a 1-3kg rod "ideal for deep-jigging with the heavier blades, rattling vibes or soft plastics... [for] light-line, micro-lure fishing tactics for bream, bass or estuary perch" while the 66 is a 1-2 kg rod "a great all-rounder with the right combination of 'backbone' to tip 'feel' for outstanding versatility ... [for] light-line, micro-lure fishing tactics for bream, bass or estuary perch." The 66 might be the better option in the mangroves.

Or the perhaps the Nitro Vapor 60 RRP $439.95 described as being a 1-2kg rod "very much a finesse, tight-quarters rod, ideal for ultra-light presentations with suspending hard-bodies or un-weighted softies. Perfect for kayak and canoe work." Might be even better than the 66.

Hell, why not get all three? :twisted:

Seriously, though, if you were going to spend this much on a rod you'd be mad not to match it with a top-quality reel, probably in the 1000 to 1500 size for balance - maybe a Shimano Sustain FE 1000 http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store ... sp?ID=1284 for around $389 (may well be cheaper elsewhere), though there are any number of quality alternatives from all the big makers.

I love spending other people's money :lol:

No I don't own any of these rods - but I'd like to. I've got the Nitro Magnum Butt and I'm very, very, happy with it. It doesn't have the titanium SIC guides, but it is still far and away the nicest rod I've ever owned. The only thing I'd change about it is the butt is just a fraction long in the kayak - take 3 or 4 inches off it and it would be perfect.

Cheers,


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

wopfish said:


> Dont confuse Vipor - with Vapor..... the link is the right one..... Vipor to heavy
> 
> http://www.innovatorrods.com/nitro-vapor70.html


Oop's slip of the finger meant the Vapor


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm quite new to all this but now have a small but enthusiastic rod collection.

I'd never super cheap again, but my cheapest rod bought at half price for about $60 incl delivery is a drop shot, most expensive is a T-curve which was about $350. At the moment the drop shot is my favourite. Best $60 I ever spent. One day I might go for a special build, but I doubt it's necessary for now.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Pretty well all the points have already been made regarding the improved aspects of a 'top shelf' rod - but I certainly think that if one is going to spend big on a rod, then personally I would feel that custom rods are the ultimate way to go. Every angler is different, therefore if you know your own 'game', then being able to convey that to the rod builder and subsequently end up with a rod that is precisely what you want, makes spending the big money all the more worth while.
Greg


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks again guys, 
now for a poll

1 GLOOMIS OR 2 NITRO VAPOR OR 3 T CURVE OR 4 CUSTOM


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Nitro......... although I havent used the vapor - but have three others that I'm happy with... I'm sure those prices are a little inflated BTY on them... I picked all of mine up for $230 each........


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

grinner said:


> thanks again guys,
> now for a poll
> 
> 1 GLOOMIS OR 2 NITRO VAPOR OR 3 T CURVE OR 4 CUSTOM


Pete I think TCurves are going for around the $150 at AMart All Sports at the moment. A good saving on the entire range. New models must be out. The store at Capalaba has a huge range of fishing gear and was the one I picked up two tcurves at same time last year. Give them a call.
I love the feel of Nitros but only have the Godzilla. Ive never fished with a loomis but I do like the tcurves for the price. If you are used to $100 rods youll feel the differnce in the TCurve. At that price you could get two or go up a reel class.
I also picked up my Nitro for $230 so they come on special a bit. I think mine was from Taymar Marine in Launceston.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXirNjMAACjfgAAQUAXGAgkiFAo/7/+gMADUwNVP9SeplPak9NQ9NI00PUMR6hjxqJoAANAA0A0aKaYgQ00yGgA9QKTet+crAmucDeJoPNASckTDfF5ouhEVqOgpizgPWIa4nrBtlxvcnnLLEXkCYxmE6W0OkpCCR9+F3SqiuCErnYLZ6PgxnYmCg7Z70YdkeEp6k3Wr1FK8xEAm6ZIooVkYZUqaYuaDZ0tF2byy0LEYc6uLxBJKEXtyvk2FmKh5EK6Vi0PAz1fzo4axCsDrfM2vZQSDgOVVFioGDJMbCg3KHRdmVf4PCMWrUNif4u5IpwoSDxVmxmA=


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I would never buy a Loomis off the rack, they are way over priced, have a good look at the finish..it isn't that spectacular especially check out the wrappings of the guides and the epoxy finish, in my opinion second rate.

Most other rods, which ever brand they are all made in china and they are all a rip.

I will never pay more than $100 for a rod if I buy of the shelf, my favorite like plenty of others here is the Berkley Dropshot, these are made in china as well but they are good for the money.

Grinner if I had that sort of money to spend on one outfit, I'd go custom. You can tell the builder what action you want, what sort of handle you like and what sort of guides. It in the end you get a quality rod built the way you want and its one of a kind.

I suppose I am lucky having Gra as a personal friend, he recently finished building me a St Croix SCIII Custom rod, the best of everything and it cost way less than it would have off the shelf.

There are plenty of Custom Rod Builders around, if you need one I have a guy on the Gold Coast I can send you to.

If I had 600 bucks to spend and I was buying off the shelf, I'd get a Berkley drop shot and a Shimano Stradic 1000 from the US and put the other $300 in the Bank.

Cheers


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

If the Smeg had 600 bucks to put towards an _ultimate_ set up for bream and other estuary species, he'd spend it all (and a bit more) on a custom Millerod Bream Buster XF, and start saving again for a decent reel. :twisted: 
Or, as a considerably cheaper option, look at a Bream Buster Classic, or Finesse, which would leave a fair whack left over to put towards a reel.
(check out the Millerods website - its got the prices)
Regards,
Smeg


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

hey grinner, if you are looking for a new set up and have $600 to spend then i don't think you could do too much better then this
http://www.rayannes.com.au/dyn/page/shop-product/393
then match that up with this
http://www.rayannes.com.au/dyn/page/shop-product/347

yummmmm :twisted:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

Loomis rods have developed a bad name for their quality of finish in the past, but i think this could be mostly in the past.. i have 3 of them and they are absolutely perfect and a joy to use..if you buy the imx or gl3 they are outstanding rods.. tho a tad too costly


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Having owned and used both ends of the spectrum, I believe that there is ample choice out there in the 100-200 bracket for rods that will do the same job just as easily and comfortably as the rods in the 400-800 bracket. Seriously the cheaper end of the spectrum has very significantly raised the quality level for useability....they may not have the cermet guides in titanium frames but most do have sic guides on ultralight frames that are almost as good even if they are prone to rust in 5 yrs time.

These days my fishing rods are in the 100-200 bracket that i use, some of the 400-800 rods are in the shed providing perfectly good shelter for the spiders and pidgeons.
Reels are also now mid range in the symetres baitrunners and abus...... Highly serviceable, good drags and not too worried about knocks and scratches they get because i use my gear, I do not play with it for a boast.

Jack.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

grinner said:


> thanks again guys,
> now for a poll
> 
> 1 GLOOMIS OR 2 NITRO VAPOR OR 3 T CURVE OR 4 CUSTOM


Nitro Vapor

I've got the 6'0" and the 7'0" models. I love them both equally, and the warranty can't be beaten. The 6'0" casts a light lure surprisingly far...


----------



## Dan23 (Jan 7, 2008)

A point no one has brought up are the artistic qualities of some super high end rods. If you have ever used any exclusive JDM gear or just seen a Megabass rod in real life you should appreciate the art work that goes into these rods.

I see fishing with lures as a form of art, so to use something that can be considered a work of art as part of the equation to me can only enhance the experience.

The problem with a lot of JDM or even USDM gear is that it is designed for running mono or flurocrabon straight through. The actions tend to be very very fast so they really aren't appropriate for braided lines.

I have a custom built IMX with full matagi parts. I love this rod as it is super sensitive and balances perfectly with the reel I fish it with. However, it is very very fast in action and when I first used it I found I pulled the hooks on a lot of fish. I managed to get around this problem by training myself to soften my hands when fish make headshakes and since doing so have landed everything I have hooked.

My point is that Australian fishing styles require specific actions, specific rods for specific techniques and it is only though trial and error that you will find the rods that suit you best.

I have been though dozens of bream rods to find ones that suit me. I tend to be heavy handed with fish so I prefer a slower actioned rod. To find a quality rod with the action I need I have to pay in the $400 range which I would consider the mid range. It is just the way it is.

As I said in another thread, you will catch fish on cheap gear but when you decide to take it to the next level you may need to spend some more $$$ to get the tool into your hands that you are totally confident in.

Personally I don't care how much something costs, I just want the best gear in my hands for whatever style I am fishing and if I have to pay through the nose, so be it. I'd rather not but sometimes that is the reality.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

blaggon said:


> Loomis rods have developed a bad name for their quality of finish in the past, but i think this could be mostly in the past.. i have 3 of them and they are absolutely perfect and a joy to use..if you buy the imx or gl3 they are outstanding rods.. tho a tad too costly


Other way round.

They used to be good, now they have developed a bad name.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

GregL said:


> If the Smeg had 600 bucks to put towards an _ultimate_ set up for bream and other estuary species, he'd spend it all (and a bit more) on a custom Millerod Bream Buster XF,


And then you'd snap it in your car door.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Davey G said:


> GregL said:
> 
> 
> > If the Smeg had 600 bucks to put towards an _ultimate_ set up for bream and other estuary species, he'd spend it all (and a bit more) on a custom Millerod Bream Buster XF,
> ...


...yes, thankyou for reminding me about that Dave....... and that would mean a trip to the workshop to arrange a replacement, which would lead to a conversation that ultimately would lead to sponsorship and lots of free Millerods (which, before _you_ say it, are indeed still waiting to be broken) 8) :lol:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

GregL said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > GregL said:
> ...


so what rod do you recomend snapping in a car door?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

A Dropshot of course - they get recommended for everything! :lol: :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

GregL said:


> A Dropshot of course - they get recommended for everything! :lol: :lol:


I thought the Nitro's were the #1 AKFF hot seller of 2009 :lol:

Anyway, I don't care what's fashionable, I totally love my custom snapper SP stick and nothing else comes close. 8)


----------



## Hobie Sports (May 22, 2007)

I use the six piece nitro travel rods, excellent rods and if you happen to fly they fit into your luggage. Every bit as good as any one piece.

Cheers Kev


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

After jigging all day I would suggest looking for rod/reel setups that are as light as possible for the purpose. I like the Drop shot IM6 but after a few hours it starts feeling heavy, especially if you're in a comp where you have to be holding the rod and fishing..

If you bait fishing then there is not real issue most rods will do the trick, I like the Wilson Live fibre range.

If you're into general lure and plastic fishing, then look at the Berkley Drop Shots. The IM6 or IM7 are great

If your comp fishing then something super stiff and that doesn't weigh too much, maybe a Nitro maybe something else


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ranger said:


> You'll soon realise by comparison, how heavy and unwieldy your old rods were, and you'll now be casting further and more accurately for longer periods of time.


This pretty much sums up my experience of using quality rods. About a year ago I was lucky to pick up a new ultralight Black Diamond rod at a discounted price - used it for a couple of weekends and couldn't buy another one quick enough. So much lighter, so much better to cast (at least 10m more distance casting light poppers and jigheads), no more arm/wrist fatigue, more responsive for working small surface lures and plastics, more sensitive, etc etc etc. The rods don't look flash, no thread art or flashy winding checks, but the performance is unmatched, to the point where I just can't bring myself to use my old favorites anymore (Daiwa procasters, my first ever graphite rods, that I thought were the absolute bees knees).

The big trouble with using performance gear is that it resets the benchmark by which you judge other gear.....and that can get expensive ;-)


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Squidder said:


> I was lucky to pick up a new ultralight Black Diamond rod ....................couldn't buy another one quick enough.


My favourite rods are the 2-5kg 7' Flats Ranger.

Look after ya BD's now, coz you wont get any more!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ranger said:


> Look after ya BD's now, coz you wont get any more!


I know, sad stuff, my last BD rod was delivered the day they announced they were closing


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

CatfishKeith said:


> If your comp fishing then something super stiff and that doesn't weigh too much


I so totally don't understand the attraction to super stiff and ultra responsive rods especially when targetting snapper and school jew on SP's running braid from a kayak. Even IM-6 and 7's are given way too much yak kudos IMO. Bream, bass, flatties, I can sort of see why the ultra responsive schmick stick could appeal. For big snapper, I'd hazard the guess. By switching to a soft tapered premium SP rod, I've been able to convert heaps more strikes into actual landings.

When it comes to snapper, stiff rods might achieve similar casting distance and equal the SP strikes, but they certainly don't compete at the set rod hookset or conversion stage. At least that's what I've discovered. Who knows? Maybe I just got lucky and picked up a mega mojo fuelled rod. :lol:

When it comes to rod weight, I agree wholeheartedly. A really lightweight rod is a joy to behold.


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

Expensive Rods .. How Much Better ??

Heaps better.

Having said that, I know a guy with a 30 buck Kmart telescopic who regularly out-fishes guys around him using mega-buck outfits. It's become a bit of a joke amongst us, but he's happy fishing mono and soaking a bait with it, so whatever floats your boat. For me, I like chucking light plastics and hardbodies on braid with accuracy and distance, detect bites and confidently play fish, so I find quality gear makes the most of my time on the water. And I wouldn't even consider anything fitted with cheap guides for braid fishing - one good run from a decent fish and they will be toast.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Ratdog (May 29, 2009)

I would have to say Yes as well, if you go out and fish all day using plastics or hard bodies and you have a cheap rod and reel and also have a good rod and reel you will notice the difference. Especially if you swap back and forth. I suppose its like buying cheap clothes and then you buy something a little nicer and it feels better and you feel better. Im almost certain i have caught more fish because of it, but i think its also because i fish so much more these days that im getting better as well. A good rod with a good reel will help you so much more on those big fish and will allow you to get less tired in the arms when your flicking it 100's of times a day with a placky or hard body.


----------



## Ratdog (May 29, 2009)

Hobie Sports said:


> I use the six piece nitro travel rods, excellent rods and if you happen to fly they fit into your luggage. Every bit as good as any one piece.
> 
> Cheers Kev


Hey Kevlar, i have been pigging out on soft lollies lately and have not come across any as good as we had at Forster from the bottle shop.. you coming to Glenelg...Scotty and I are all reved up and ready to go. (this is Scotty B the passenger you left at the service station at Aires Rock the Leyland Bros Built)


----------

